# Interior Painting Specs Question



## sweet3 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have a question about the interior painting
specs “INT 9.2 PLASTER AND GYPSUM BOARD”.

So I’m a little bit confused and I have a two part question.

I'm assuming by Gypsum Board they mean drywall because there is drywall in the blueprints.
My 1st question what do they mean by Plaster?


My 2nd question why is there INT 9.2A and INT 9.2C?
Shouldn’t there only be one if someone can explain that to me; what is going on here that would be great.

Thank you very much.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Plaster would refer to a cement or similar base wall system that would have the finish coat troweled on and worked to a higher level than drywall. It can be applied on drywall or be old school with lathe and several coats of build up coats. 
The spec is for latex primer, the first one and oil base primer, the second. The 9.2 number is the master paint institute reference code for prep and application of primer and finish coat's. There is sometimes a cross reference to the type of paint to be used but not a specific manufacturer, that you have to look up on your manuf. product guide. I ignore any oil primer on drywall unless there is a real specific reason. The architect, because they are too lazy to do their job just lump the two together and leave it up to the painter to sort it out. I always go with whatever us easier as I figure if it is in there on the spec's it will be allowed for use. 
Sometimes you will see "gwb" on plans, that also means gypsum wall board or "dwb for dry wall board.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry, Didn't have the op in front of me when I answered. The 9.2c refers to oil base paint as finish coats. You need to look in the drywall spec's and see what level of finish is required, if it is level 4 or 5 smooth be very careful to add more money as you will have to fix drywall sins. Plus gloss on smooth walls looks like crap, in my opinion.


----------



## sweet3 (Aug 20, 2017)

So pretty much I can use whichever one I want?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Pretty much unless there is a real specific need for an oil base finish somewhere such as lab rooms or soiled linen rooms in a doctors office, or a locker room or wet area. I always go with the easiest spec but make sure my proposal states water base products only. If the gc awards you the project and they want you to use something different you don't have to sign the contract. That part of the spec is an either or clause and you choose the easiest.Most projects are not for plaster as it costs more so it isn't chosen as often. Your benefit is it is spec'ed both ways and you choose what works best for you. I don't bid epoxy jobs or exposed structural or night work cause it doesn't fit what I do. The choice is yours.


----------

